
The Builder Pattern in Java, and Dart Cascades - rbanffy
https://dev.to/jvarness/the-builder-pattern-in-java-and-dart-cascades-5l7
======
isoos
Cascade operators are really nice in Dart. If you are lazy to click on the
article:

    
    
        var something = new Person()
          ..firstName = 'John'
          ..lastName = 'Doe'
          ..address = 'unknown';
    

Although for final values the constructor initialization works for me better,
the cascade is useful in many other cases.

